# bloated and gassy in 2WW



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

has anyone else experienced this? and should I be worred somthing could be wrong?

I've had tummy ache and heart burn a lot since my insemination date last week; my tummy is all bloated, I actually look pregnant (oh please god) and I have lots of gas

please let me know if yo've had this or if it might be somthing wrong

thanks!


----------



## Allie_Jane (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi emm,

I had very similar symtoms on my last cycle - unfortuantly it turned out to be a BFN but I do know that they are symptomes of a pregnacy so   for you..

Allie xx


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

The gas and bloating could be due to any drugs that you have taken or are taking (especially if your taking Cyclogest).
I was quite bloated when I got my bfn and my bfp so you never know! Im afraid you'll have to play the waiting game for a bit longer!
Best of luck and let us know the result either way   xxx


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

I've heard they are a side effect of pessaries. I'm in 2ww wait at mo and feel similar in terms of dull ache round where uterus is and a bit windy. A bit of heart burn also. I had similar feelings last time but hoping that it is simply pessary pain that you would get if BFP too. Fingers crossed for us both!

xx


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

I've been really gassy especially a couple of days after iui  I'm not on pessaries tho and feel bloated and look pregnant or just fat    so praying that this is our turn. Good luck angelajely and emma-anj. When are you testing? I'm testing 1st august    x


----------



## Poohsticks123 (May 22, 2009)

I was bloated both times I had IUI. The first time didn't work out but I am happy to say I am now pregnant. So I think it is normal a side affect of the drugs. Good luck   you get your


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi again,
Im testing 1st of August too!!! Should be the day before but we're away so got a day extra to wait its hell isn't it? Still having pains but i'm totally sure they're down to the horrid pessaries! If your not on them your very very lucky and I don't know much about preg symptoms but if your feeling likle that and npot on drugs it all sounds good but you'll just have to wait and see. I had loads, if not all preg symptoms last time, even ,metal taste- gutted.
Good luck- let me know what your result is!


----------



## angela77 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Angelajely

I have been bloated during my 2ww as well.  Also had the unconfortable feeling after I've eaten that food is sitting really heavy.

Fingers crossed for you!!

I test 30th July so we are v close!!

Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Angela

p.s Looking at your ticker details we are almost exactly the same - diui natural and I move to clomid if BFN after this cycle.


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just thought i would add my bit! I too am very windy-quite ambarassing really! I've put it down to the cyclogest. Have alot of this heavy feeling in the uterine area, sometimes a proper cramp, but mostly just a feeling. I'm not sure whether its because I'm becoming so obsessed with it that i'm imagining things or whether it means something! I'm also due to test  1st August, superovulation IUI attemp 3.
Good luck to all!
Vicks


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Good luck Vicks too- seems loads of us are testing at same time. I know what u mean about being obsessed with everything going on in bidy. I've had different symptoms every time so far so vowed i would not think about anything too much- easier said than done! I'm now worried as 'that feeling' has gone and is only there on odd occassions. Its a hard waiting game!

Good luck all

xxxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Good luck girls for testing this week let us know how you get on, really think its a bfn for me, did an early pee stick and not even the faintest of lines   x test day is sat x


----------



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

mine didn't work in case anyone wondering I just must have been bloateda nd gassy

probably all those brazil nuts I was eating


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

Emma-anj,

Sorry to hear that honey, take good care of yourself, wine & choccies worked for me x


----------



## vicks67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Af showing ugly face even with an increase in the pessaries, BFN for me, so off to clinic on Tuesday re escalation to IVF.
All the best!
Vicks


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Mine was BFN too. AF arrived hal fan hour after getting home from hosp test!!!!
bugger!!!


----------



## tobeornottobe? (Mar 26, 2009)

So sorry Angelajely and Vicks       

     That treatment works for all of us next time x x x x


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks all.
Fingers crossed for us all- July wasn't a good month!


----------

